# Need suggestion for buying 23 or 24 inch Monitor



## sammouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone,i am confused in buying a new monitor.Need suggestion buying it ,which monitor should i go whether 23 or 24 inch..
Main purpose of it playing Games (RIFT,crysis 2 ) it should be full HD 1080p.

my budget is 15K.

i have seen these monitor falls under my req 

ASUS ML242H

ASUS VH242

Dell Ultrasharp U2311H

Samsung P2370 MS


Kindly suggest me in choosing which monitor,if there is anything else kindly suggest them as well .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 18, 2011)

Best You Can Get At Your Budget Is Dell U2311H; A IPS Panel @ 14K.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 19, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Best You Can Get At Your Budget Is Dell U2311H; A IPS Panel @ 14K.



+1 for that. I own one too and its good. Cant compare it with other options though. No HDMI!


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

All the monitors listed are good in their own right. OP will have a tough time choosing one.


----------



## sammouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarath said:


> +1 for that. I own one too and its good. Cant compare it with other options though. No HDMI!



Thanks for suggestion guys ..Sarath ur system rig is awsome m8 
Does this HDMI and IPS have differnece in gaming ? ...i mean visual looking.. or both will look same ?  

I cant say anymore for ur awesome rig u decided to go with Dell U2311H means ,i no need to think anymore .. 

My System Config :

Processor     :    Intel Core i7 2600k  
Motherboard :   Asus P8P67 PRO  
RAM             : 8 GB corsair 1333
Graphic Card  :  ATI HD5850 1GB 
HDD             :  Seagate 1TB 7200.12 
PSU Corsair   :  HX650w


----------



## sammouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarath said:


> +1 for that. I own one too and its good. Cant compare it with other options though. No HDMI!



Thanks for your suggestion everyone 

HDMI and IPS does makes any difference in visual looking in gaming ? an performance vise?

Sarath u got awesome rig m8 ..

i sorted down to 2 nw  Dell U2311H or Samsung PX2370 LED  .. 

Kindly suggest me on this 2 ..

Sorry for the double post guys 
i thought my first one didnt posted sucessfully ..
My main concern lies with gaming ,since i play lot of games 
TF2,RIFT mmo, crysis 2 , (BF3,Skyrim,Guild wars 2 ( in future  )


----------



## Sarath (Jul 19, 2011)

I would advise you to check both of them side by side, or alteast see them before choosing either one
Also HDMI=DVI without audio in quality. So no video quality difference.
so I have no probs as a monitor.

And yeah thanks 

I have an entire review on the Dell one. Check below. (I think you already did though  )


----------



## sammouse (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone,i bought this monitor ( Dell U2311H )..its awsome 

Tested with games i play 

Crysis 2 with full resolution looks awsome ..

TF2 is great,i felt over over colour or brightness in game..

RIFT is gorgeous,there is one snowy mountain is there ,when i entered it i cant see anything out there ,then i reduced my brightness level to 30 initially it was 75 ..

Overall this monitor is good for gamers ,no lag felt with ping of 200 + in UK servers where i usually play ..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 22, 2011)

congrats...


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

sammouse said:


> Thanks everyone,i bought this monitor ( Dell U2311H )..its awsome
> 
> Tested with games i play
> 
> ...




Congrats buddy. Game Hard.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 31, 2011)

Dell should pay me for the amount of U2311H spam I do. 

Nevertheless congrats. Awesome purchase. Dig into IPS goodness now. 

P.S. I was away for half a month so replying now. Thanks for the rep too


----------

